# Harbaugh takes a pay cut already...



## Marlin_444 (Dec 30, 2014)

And so the truth comes out...

Not $7mm for 5 years...

A mere $5mm for 7 years... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> A mere $5mm for 7 years...



And how much do you make?  That's a good hire, the Michigan/OSU rivalry is about to get good again.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 30, 2014)

Last I heard was $48 mil for 6 years. Something change?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Last I heard was $48 mil for 6 years. Something change?




He wants more money for assistants..

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...jim-harbaugh-as-its-next-coach-170447065.html


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> He wants more money for assistants..
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...jim-harbaugh-as-its-next-coach-170447065.html


Actually that's pretty impressive. Not too many coaches would ask to not be the highest paid coach in the conference. He knows what's important.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> Actually that's pretty impressive. Not too many coaches would ask to not be the highest paid coach in the conference. He knows what's important.



Pretty smart. The guy knows what it takes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 30, 2014)

What's a couple million among friends... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> What's a couple million among friends...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



If he wants to win, it will be worth it. Those incentives in his contract say so.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2014)

With this hire, and once Franklin gets rolling, along with Mich St and OSU, I predict that division will rival any in college football in the coming years!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> With this hire, and once Franklin gets rolling, along with Mich St and OSU, I predict that division will rival any in college football in the coming years!!!



The Big 10 will certainly be improving. Maybe they can set up a Big 10/SEC game like they do with the ACC in basketball.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> With this hire, and once Franklin gets rolling, along with Mich St and OSU, I predict that division will rival any in college football in the coming years!!!




1 could only hope the Big will start playing real football again..


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 30, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> The Big 10 will certainly be improving. Maybe they can set up a Big 10/SEC game like they do with the ACC in basketball.



We tried doing that with the Pac 12, but they backed out. Everybody played a different team each year and it reached across all sports. It was gonna be awesome.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 30, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> With this hire, and once Franklin gets rolling, along with Mich St and OSU, I predict that division will rival any in college football in the coming years!!!



I said something similar in another thread. Penn State will be back to their level within two years. Add in Rutgers and Maryland, who are both good for 7-8 wins a year, and you have a very strong division.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> We tried doing that with the Pac 12, but they backed out. Everybody played a different team each year and it reached across all sports. It was gonna be awesome.



I think it would be awesome. I also think it would help if you went to an 8 team playoff. That way you could have out of conference games that didnt kill your chances later in the season.  Quality wins and quality opponents would actually mean something.


----------



## weagle (Dec 30, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> With this hire, and once Franklin gets rolling, along with Mich St and OSU, I predict that division will rival any in college football in the coming years!!!



That will be good for College football.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 31, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> With this hire, and once Franklin gets rolling, along with Mich St and OSU, I predict that division will rival any in college football in the coming years!!!



I suspect Meyer will be hospitalized with chest pains in the near future...


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> And so the truth comes out...
> 
> Not $7mm for 5 years...
> 
> ...



Aw..it is 5million per year for 7 years.

Not a match for the highest paid college football coach which is 6.9 millon per year at Alabama.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 31, 2014)

groundhawg said:


> Aw..it is 5million per year for 7 years.
> 
> Not a match for the highest paid college football coach which is 6.9 millon per year at Alabama.



You nailed it... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> You nailed it...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Of course that does not include what he gets from Golden Flake.  As a kid watching WTVY in Dothan, AL. (@1960)  use to enjoy the "Bear" Bryant show and he always had a coke and those chips on the desk.


----------



## riprap (Dec 31, 2014)

groundhawg said:


> Aw..it is 5million per year for 7 years.
> 
> Not a match for the highest paid college football coach which is 6.9 millon per year at Alabama.



The reason the thread was started.


----------

